# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  सदाबहार गीत

## Neelima

दोस्तों पुराने सदाबहार हिन्दी गानों के एलबम प्रस्तुत करने की एक कोशिश है, आशा है आपको पसन्द आयेंगे । पसन्द आने पर रेपो देना न भूलें .....................:speaker::music: :music: :music:

----------


## Neelima

लो आ गयी उनकी याद

01.Lo Aa Gayi Unki Yaad (Do Badan) - Lata Mangeshkar
02.Ya Dilki Suno (Anupama) - Hemant Kumar
03.Laakhon Tare Aasman Par (Shankar Jaikishan) - Lata & Mukesh
04.Teri Duniya Se Door (Hariyali Aur Rasta) - Lata & Rafi
05.Dil Ne Phir Yaad Kiya (Zabak) - Rafi, Suman Kalyanpur & Mukesh
06.Mujhe Teri Mohabbat Ka (Aap Aaye Bahaar Aaye) - Rafi & Lata
07.Teri Zulfon Se Judai (Jab Pyar Kisise Hota Hai) - Muhammad Rafi
08.Yaad Na Jaye (Dil Ek Mandir) - Muhammad Rafi
09.Teri Aankh Ke Aansoo (Jahan Ara) - Talat Mahmood
10.Tum Bin Sajan Barse Nayan (Gadbad) - Lata & Muhammad Rafi
11.Tumhen Yaad Hoga (Satta Bazar) - Lata & Hemant Kumar
12.Na Jao Saiyan (Sahib Bibi Aur Ghulam) - Geeta Dutt
13.Mera To Jo Bhi Qadam Hai (Dosti) - Muhammad Rafi

http://www.mediafire.com/?ox1868c8pwgsv1v

----------


## Neelima

फिल्मी कव्वालियों का कलेक्शन
1. Na To Carvan Ki Talaash Hain - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Sudha Malhotra, Chorus - Roshan - Barsaat Ki Raat
2. Yeh Ishq Ishq Hain - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Sudha Malhotra, Chorus - Roshan - Barsaat Ki Raat
3. Aahain Na Bharin Shikve - Noorjehan, Kalyani, Zohrabai Ambalewali - Mir Saheb - Zeenat
4. Aaj Kyon Humse Parda Hai - Mohd. Rafi, Balbir, Chorus - N. Dutta -Sadhana
5. Arrey Kisne Chilman Se Maara - Manna Dey, Chorus - S. D. Burman - Baat Ek Raat Ki
6. Bada Luft Tha Jab Kunwaare - Yusuf Azad Qawwal, Rasheeda Khatoon - Babloo Dheeraj - Noor-E-Elahi
7. Bada Qatil Hain - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle - Ravi - China Town
8. Bulbul Main Nagme Tere - Mohd. Rafi, Khan Mastana, Chorus - Ghulam Mohammed - Laila Majnu (Old)
9. Chandi Ka Badan Sone - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Sudha Malhotra, Chorus - Roshan - Taj Mahal (Old)
10. Jaate Jaate Ek Nazar - Mohd. Rafi, Shamshad Begum, Chorus - Iqbal Qureshi - Qawwali Ki Raat
11. Husnwale Husn Ka Anjaam Dekh - Asha Bhosle, Manna Dey, Balbir, Chorus - Iqbal Qureshi - Qawwali Ki Raat
12. Husnwale Husn Ka Anjaam Dekh - do - (2nd Version)
13. Humko Duwaiyen Do - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Sudha Malhotra, Chorus - Ravi - Pehli Raat
14. Haseenon Ke Jalwe - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Sudha Malhotra, Chorus - Roshan - Babar
15. Hamein To Loot Liya - Aziz Nazan, Ismail Azad, Chorus - Bulo C. Rani - Al Hilal
16. Dhoond Ke Laoon Kahan Se - Manna Dey, Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Roshann - Bahu Begum
17. Dekhi Hazaaron Mehfilen - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - R.D.Burman - Naukar
18. Damadam Mast Qalandar - Jani Babu, Chorus - Jani Babu - Mandir Masjid
19. Bhari Mehfil Se Tujhe - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Jurm Aur Sazaa
20. Daag Na Lag Jaaye - Mukesh, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Shankar Jaikishen - Mera Naam Joker
21. Dekh Lo Ishq Ka Martaba - K.J.Yesudas, Aziz Nazan - Rajesh Roshan - Charandas
22. Hum Lootne Aaye Hain - Aziz Nazan, Jani Babu Qawwal, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Shankar Shambhu
23. Hum Unko Dekhte Hain - Asha Bhosle, Mubarak Begum, Chorus - S. D. Burman - Benazir
24. Husn Ke Tevar - Mohd. Rafi, Minoo Purushottam, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Woh Subah Kabhi To Aayegi
25. Jalwa Jo Tera Dekha - Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Madan Mohan - Gateway Of India
26. Lo Aaj Maine Chehre Se - Asha Bhosle, Usha Mangeshkar, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Do Thug
27. Log To Baat Ka - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Chorus - Chitragupta - Shaadi
28. Main Idhar Jaoon Ya - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Naushad - Palki
29. Marna Bhi Mohabbat Mein - Radhunath, Jadhav, Chorus - C.Ramchandra - Azaad (Old)
30. Mere Dilbar Mujh Par - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - N. Dutta - Dharmputra
31. Mere Mehboob Mein Kya Nahin - Lata Mangeshkar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Naushad - Mere Mehboob
32. Jis Pyaar Mein Yeh - Mohd. Rafi, Mukesh, Chorus -Khayyam - Phir Subah Hogi
33. Jeena To Hain Usi Ka - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - R.D.Burman - Adhikaar
34. Jawab Jiska Nahin - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - ? - ?
35. Jaaneman Ek Nazar Dekh Le - Lata Mangeshkar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Naushad - Mere Mehboob
36. Koi Aane Ko Hai - Mohd. Rafi, Shamshad Begum, Chorus - ? - Chhote Nawab
37. Meri Tasveer Lekar Kya - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - N. Dutta - Kaala Samunder
38. Milte Hi Nazar Tumse - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Ravi - Ustaadon Ke Ustaad
39. Mohabbat Bharaa Koi - Mahendra Kapoor, Manna Dey, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Humrahi
40. Nigaahein Milaane Ko - Asha Bhosle, Sudha Malhotra, Chorus - Roshan - Dil Hi To Hain
41. Parda Uthe Salaam Ho - Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Roshan - Dil Hi To Hain
42. Parde Mein Koi - Mohd. Rafi, Shailendra Singh, Chorus - Usha Khanna - Dada
43. Phir Tumhari Yaad - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Sajjad Hussain - Rustam-E-Sohrab
44. Sabke Lab Par - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Shamji Ghanshamji - Harfan Maula
45. Sambhal Kar Ishq - Mohd. Rafi, Balbir, Chorus - Ravi - Humraaz
46. Sambhal Kar Ishq - Mohd. Rafi, Balbir, Chorus - Ravi - Humraaz
47. Sharma Ke Yeh - Asha Bhosle, Shamshad Begum, Chorus - Ravi - Chaudvin Ka Chand
48. Subhan Allah - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - O.P. Nayyar - Kashmir Ki Kali
49. Tabhi Aata Hain Peene - Manna Dey, Suman Kalyanpur - ? - ?
50. Tumhein Husn Deke - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Lata Mangeshkar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Ravi - JabSe Tumhein Dekha Hain

----------


## Neelima

51. Unse Nazrein Mili - Lata Mangeshkar, Chorus - Madan Mohan - Ghazal
52. Us Jaan-e-Do Aalam - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Chorus - C. Arjun - Nawab Saaheb
53. Vaaqif Hoon Khoob - Manna Dey, Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Roshan - Bahu Begum
54. Zinda Hain Zinda - Mohd. Rafi, Lata Mangeshkar, Chorus - Chitragupt - Ramu Dada
55. Teri Mehfil Mein - Lata Mangeshkar, Shamshad Begum, Chorus - Naushad - Mughal-E-Azam
56. Haal Kya Hain - Kishore Kumar, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Anokhi Ada
57. Ab Mohabbat Mein - Mohd. Rafi - Iqbal Qureshi - Banarasi Thug
58. Arrey To Jal Jaaoge - Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle - Sonik-Omi - Dil Ne Phir Yaad Kiya
59. Aye Meri Zohra Jabeen - Manna Dey, Chorus - Roshan - Waqt
60. Dekh Tamasha Ladki Ka - Yusuf Azad
61. Main Teri Gunahgaar - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Sonik-Omi - Dharma
62. Raaz Ki Baat - Mohd. Rafi, Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Sonik-Omi -Dharma
63. Sachchai Chup Nahin Sakti - Kishore Kumar, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Dushman
64. Yaari Hain Imaan Meri - Manna Dey, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Zanjeer
65. Yeh Maana Meri Jaan - Mohd. Rafi, Balbir, Chorus - Madan Mohan - Hanste Zakhm
66. Tum Naihn Ya Hum Nahin - Mohd. Rafi, Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Karmayogi
67. Aaj Ki Raat Peene De - Mohd. Rafi, Manna Dey, Chorus - Sonik-Omi - Do Chehre
68. Aaj Teri Mehfil Mein - Manna Dey, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Sonik-Omi - Ram Kasam
69. Aaqa Saleem - Part 2 - Aziz Ahmed Khan Warsi - Garam Hawa
70. Beechwala Saiyyan Se - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Sonik-Omi - Sazaa
71. Is Mulaqaat Ka - Mohd. Rafi, Mukesh, Hemlata - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Jaaneman
72. Kabhi Khole Na - Kishore Kumar, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Bidaai
73. Jhoom Barabar Jhoom Sharabi - Aziz Nazan, Chorus - 5 Rifles - Aziz Nazan
74. Jo Likha Gaya Hain - Chanchal, Manna Dey, Mahendra Kapoor, Chorus - Sonik-Omi - Umar Qaid
75. Koi Maar Jaaye - Asha Bhosle, Chorus - R.D.Burman - Deewaar
76. Maula Salim Chisti - Part 1 - Aziz Ahmed Khan Warsi - Garam Hawa
77. Mohabbat Ke Dhaage - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Ghulam Ali - Mere Gharib Nawaz
78. Ishq Mein Hum To - Mohd. Rafi, Kishore Kumar, Usha Mangeshkar - Kalyanji-Anandji - Farishta Ya Qatil
79. Husn Ek Ulti Raah - Mahendra Kapoor, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Berehem
80. Ek Bosa Humne - Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Baayen Haath Ka Khel
81. O Saba Kehna Mere - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Salil Chowdhary - Kabuliwala
82. Parde Mein Koi - Mohd. Rafi, Shailendra Singh, Chorus - Dada - Usha Khanna
83. Sab Waqt Ki Hera Pheri - - Kalyanji-Anandji - Hera Pheri
84. Parda Hain Parda - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Amar Akbar Anthony
85. Tayyabali Pyaar Ka Dushman - Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Amar Akbar Anthony
86. Shirdiwale Sai Baba - Mohd.Rafi, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Amar Akbar Anthony
87. Sambhal Jaayen Zara - Lata Mangeshkar, Usha Mangeshkar, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Parvarish
88. Tere Chere Se - Mohd. Rafi, Kishore, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Muqaddar
89. Teri Meharbaani Hogi - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - ? - Raaka
90. Yeh Dil Fareb - Manna Dey, Usha Khanna, Chorus - Usha Khanna - Ek Sapera Ek Lootera
91. Pal Do Pal Ka - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - R.D.Burman - The Burning Train
92. Aaye Hain Woh Mazaar Pe - Mahendra Kapoor, Chorus - Usha Khanna - Saajan Ki Saheli
93. Hum Ishq Ke Maaron Ka - - King Of Qawwals
94. Allah Yeh Ada - Lata Mangeshkar, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Mere Humdam Mere Dost
95. Chehra Chupa Liya - Mahendra Kapoor, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Ravi - Nikaah
96. Sharafat Ali Ko - Mahendra Kapoor, Mohd. Aziz, Kavita Krishnamoorthy, Jaspal Singh, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Amrit
97. Hum Jo Kuchh Karne - Mahendra Kapoor, Mohd. Aziz, Dilraj Kaur - Sonik-Omi - Sitapur Ki Geeta
98. Hum Kisise Kum Nahin - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - R.D.Burman - Hum Kisise Kum Nahin
99. Allah Hoo - Mohd. Aziz, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Kaala Dhanda Gore Log
100.Kab Talak Shama Jali - Mahendra Kapoor, Lata Mangeshkar - Uttam Singh-Jagdish Khanna - Painter Babu
101.Kaun Hain Mujrim - Manna Dey, Mahendra Kapoor, Chorus - Khayyam - Chambal Ki Kasam
102.Ladki Cyclewali - Mahendra Kapoor, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Ravindra Jain - Pati Patni Aur Woh
103.Mehangai Maar Gai - Chanchal, Jani Babu, Lata Mangeshkar, Mukesh, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Roti Kapada Aur Makan
104.Hum To Jhuk Kar - Kishore Kumar, Mahendra Kapoor, Chorus - Ravindra Jain - Fakira
105.Ladki Tumhaari Kunwari - Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Krodhi
106.Mile Jo Kadi Kadi - Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle, Mohd. Rafi, Chorus - R.D.Burman - Kasme Vaade
107.Mere Dildaar - Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Deedaar-E-Yaar
108.Salaam-E-Ishq Meri - Kishore Kumar, Lata Mangeshkar, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Muqddar Ka Sikander
109.Tera Naam Liya - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Naushad - Dharam Kanta
110.Qurbani Qurbani - Kishore Kumar, Anwar, Chorus - Kalyanji-Anandji - Qurbani
111.Kaise Mukhde Se - Asha Bhosle, Chorus - Nikhil-Vinay - English Babu Desi Mem
112.Pari Ho Asmaani - Shailendra Singh, Asha Bhosle, Chorus - R.D.Burman - Zamaane Ko Dikhaana Hain
113.Der Na Ho Jaaye - Lata Mangeshkar,Suresh Wadkar, Mohd. Sayeed, Farid Sabri, Chorus - Ravindra Jain - Heena
114.Kaahe Baithe Ho - Salma Agha, Penaaz Masani, Chorus - Salma - Bappi Lahiri
115.Aaja Aaja Tu Aaja - Sabri Bros., Sukhwinder Singh, Jayshree Shivram, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Rajkumar (New)
116.Ishq Bina - Anuradha Sriram, Sujata, Sonu Nigam, A.R.Rehman, Chorus - A.R.Rehman - Taal
117.Piya Haji Ali - A.R. Rehman, Chorus - A.R.Rehman - Fiza
118.Tumko Hum Dildaar - Sudesh Bhosle, Anuradha Paudwal, Chorus - Laxmikant Pyarelal - Tezaab
119.Zindagi Mau Na - Sonu Nigam, Chorus - Jatin-Lalit - Sarfarosh
120.Aaya Tere Dar Par - Ahmed Hussain, Mohd. Hussain, Chorus - Madan Mohan - Veer Zara
121.Tumse Milke Dil Ka - Sonu Nigam, Sabri Bros, Anu Malik, Chorus - Anu Malik - Main Hoon Na
122.Waah Tera Kya Kehna - Kavita Krishnamoorthy, Roop Kumar Rathod, Chorus - Jatin Lalit - Wah Tera Kya Kehna
123.Khwaja Mere Khwaja - A.R.Rehman, Chorus - A.R.Rehman - Jodha Akbar
123A.Kajra Re - Shankar Mahadevan,Javed Ali , Alisha Chinoy, Chorus - Shankar,Ehsan,Loy - Bunti Aur Babli
124.Kaise Besharam Aashiq Hain - Yusuf Azad Qawwal, Rashida Khatoon - ? - Putlibai
125.Chhadhta Suraj - Aziz Nazan, Chorus
126.Aye Akele Aanewala - Talib Hussain Warsi
127.Ud Jaayega Ek Din - Aziz Nazan
128.Malan Dil Mein Basale - Yusuf Azad Qawwal
129.Maati Ke Putle Tujhe - Yusuf Azad Qawwal

http://www.mediafire.com/?9celd9l5ab8la

----------


## Neelima

गोल्डन कलेक्शन - लता मंगेश्कर

http://www.mediafire.com/?twyojytgg2m

----------


## Dark Rider

> लो आ गयी उनकी याद
> 
> 01.Lo Aa Gayi Unki Yaad (Do Badan) - Lata Mangeshkar
> 02.Ya Dilki Suno (Anupama) - Hemant Kumar
> 03.Laakhon Tare Aasman Par (Shankar Jaikishan) - Lata & Mukesh
> 04.Teri Duniya Se Door (Hariyali Aur Rasta) - Lata & Rafi
> 05.Dil Ne Phir Yaad Kiya (Zabak) - Rafi, Suman Kalyanpur & Mukesh
> 06.Mujhe Teri Mohabbat Ka (Aap Aaye Bahaar Aaye) - Rafi & Lata
> 07.Teri Zulfon Se Judai (Jab Pyar Kisise Hota Hai) - Muhammad Rafi
> ...


शुक्रिया नीलिमा जी |अच्छा है डाउनलोड करके सुनूंगा आज बहुत ही याद आ रही है

----------


## Neelima

लता मंगेश्कर
Lata – 80 Glorious Years (2009)
CD – 1:

01 – Jiya Beqara Hai - Barsaat(1949)
02 – Bholi Surat Dil K Khote -Albela (1951) - Chitalkar, Chorus
03 – Ho Mein Ne Pyar Kiya - Jis Desh Mein Ganga Behti Hai (1960)
04 – Pyar Kiya To Darna Kiya - Mughal-e-Azam(1960)
05 – Bindiya Chamke Ge - Raste(1969)
06 – Achha To Hum Chalte Hain - Aan Milo Sajna (1970) - Kishore Kumar
07 – Dafli Wale Dafli Baja - Sargam (1979) - Mohammed Rafi
08 – Nindiya Se Jagi Bahar - Hero (1983)
09 – Chudiyan Khanak Gayeen - Lamhe(1991) - Ila Arun, Chorus
10 – Andekhi Anjani Si- Mujhse Dosti Karoge! (2002) - Udit Narayan

CD – 2:

01 – Larra Lappa Larra Lappa Lai - Ek thi Ladki(1950) - G. M. Durrani, Mohammed Rafi, Chorus
02 – Gore Gore O Banke Chakore - Samadhi (1972) - Amirbai Karnataki, Chorus
03 – Jo Wadah Kiya Woh Nibhana Padega - Taj Mahal (1963) - Mohammed Rafi
04 – Zhindagi Bhar Nahin Bhoolegi - Barsaat Ki Raat (1960) - Mohammed Rafi
05 – Inhi Logoon Ne - Pakeezah(1971)
06 – Kabhi Kabhi Mere Dil Mein - Kabhi Kabhi (1976) - Mukesh
07 – Dekha Ek Khawab - Silsila(1981) - Kishore Kumar
08 – Phir Chiddi Raat - Bazaar (1982) - Talat Aziz
09 – Kuch Na Kaho (Sad) - 1942-Love Story(1994)
10 – Humko Humse Chura Lo - Mohabbatein (2000) -- Udit Narayan

CD – 3:

01 – Aayga Annewala - Mahal (1960)
02 – Thandi Hawayen -Naujawan (1951)
03 – Jhoole Mein Pawan Ki Aye Bahar - Baiju Bawra - (1953) - Mohammed Rafi
04 – Tere Husn Ki Kiya Tareef Karoon - Leader (1964) - Mohammed Rafi
05 – Dil Wil Pyar Wyar - Shagird (1967)
06 – Rama Rama Guzab Huyi Gawa Re - Naya Zamana (1971)
07 – Gir Gaya Jhumka Girne Do - Jugnu (1973) - Kishore Kumar
08 – Jab Hum Jawan Hoon Gay - Betaab (1983) - Shabbir Kumar
09 – Dekho Mein Ne Daikha Hai Ek Sapna - Love Story (1981) - Amit Kumar
10 – Tu Mere Samne - Darr (1993) - Udit Narayan

CD – 4:

01 – Yaad Kiya Dil Ne - Patita (1953) - Hemant Kumar
02 – Man Dole Mera Tan Dole - Nagin (1954)
03 – Do Hanson Ka Joda - Ganga Jamuna (1961)
04 – Mera Saaya Sath Sath Hoga - Mera Saaya (1960)
05 – Kanchi Re Kanchi Re - Hare Rama Hare Krishna (1971) - Kishore Kumar
06 – Chabi Kho Jaye - Bobby (1973) - Shailendra Singh
07 – Sheesha Ho Yaan Dil Ho - Asha (1980)
08 – Tere Mere Beech Mein - Ek Duje Ke Liye (1981) - S.P. Balasubramaniam
09 – Yaara Seeli Seeli - Lekin (1990)
10 – Pyar Ko Ho Jane Do - Dushman (1998) - Kumar Sanu

CD – 5:

01 – Chanda Re Ja Re Ja - Ziddi (1948) Manmauji (1962)
02 – Kitna Haseen Hai Mausam - Azad(1955) - Chitalkar
03 – Main Piya Teri - Basant Bahar (1956)
04 – Kabhi To Milegi Kaheen To Milegi - Aarti (1962)
05 – Aji Roth Kar Ab Kahan - Aarzoo (1965)
06 – Panna Ki Tamana Hai - Heera Panna (1973) - Kishore Kumar
07 – Dil Dhunta Hai - Mausam (1975) - Bhupinder
08 – Megha Re Megha Re - Pyaasa Sawan (1981) - Suresh Wadkar
09 – Tujh Sang Preet - Kaamchor (1982) - Kishore Kumar
10 – Dil Ne Dil Se Kiya Kaha - Aaina (1993) - Nitin Mukesh

CD – 6:

01 – Jaag Dard'e Ishq Jaag - Anarkali (1953) - Hemant Kumar
02 – Yeh Raat Bheegi Bheegi - Chori Chori (1956) - Manna Dey
03 – Chadh Gayo Papi Bichua - Madhumati (1958) - Manna Dey
04 – Likha Hai Teri Ankhon Mein - Teen Deviyan (1965) - Kishore Kumar
05 – Honton Mein Aise Baat - Jewel Thief (1967) - Bhupinder
06 – Haye Haye Yea Majbori - Roti Kapda Aur Makan (1975)
07 – Jai Jai Shiv Shankar - Aap Ki Kasam (1975) - Kishore Kumar, Chorus
08 – I Love You (Gujarati Mein) - Khuddaar (1982) - Kishore Kumar
09 – Are Jane Kese Kab Kahan Iqrar - Shakti - (1981) - Kishore Kumar
10 – Dholna - Dil To Pagal Hai (1997) - Udit Narayan

CD – 7:

01 – Woh Chand Khila Woh Tare - Anaadi (1959) - Mukesh
02 – Dheere Dheere Chal Chand - Love Marriage (1959) - Mohammed Rafi
03 – Gaata Rahe Mera Dil - Guide (1965) - Kishore Kumar
04 – Sawan Ka Mahina - Milan (1967) - Mukesh
05 – Chal Kahin Door Nikal Jayen - Doosra Aadmi (1977) - Kishore Kumar
06 – Salam'e Ishq Meri Jaan - Muqaddar Ka Sikandar (1978) - Kishore Kumar
07 – Shayad Meri Shadi - Souten (1983) - Kishore Kumar
08 – Dil Deewana - Maine Pyaar Kiya (1989)
09 – Toun Sawan Mein Pyas Piya(Happy) - Parampara (1992)
10 – Mere Khawabon Mein - Dilwale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge (1995)

CD – 8:

01 – Matwala Jiya Dole Piya - Mother India (1957) - Mohammed Rafi
02 – O Neend Na Mujhko Aye - Post Box 999 (1958) - Hemant Kumar
03 – Kaise Rahoon Chup - Inteqam (1969)
04 – Kora Kaghaz Tha Yea Man Mera - Aradhana (1969) - Kishore Kumar
05 – Husn Hazir Hai - Laila Majnu (1977)
06 – Naam Goom Jaiyga - Kinara (1977) - Bhupinder
07 – Mitwa - Chandni (1989) - Babla Mehta, Chorus
08 – Mausam Ka Jadu - Hum Aapke Hain Kaun (1994) - S.P. Balasubramaniam
09 – Der Na Ho Jaye Kaheen - Henna (1991) - Farid Sabri, Mohammed Sayeed, Satish, Suresh Wadkar
10 – Khamoshiyan Gungunane Lagi - One 2 Ka 4 (2001) - Sonu Nigam

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2...e30abd55f54499

----------


## Neelima

> शुक्रिया नीलिमा जी |अच्छा है डाउनलोड करके सुनूंगा आज बहुत ही याद आ रही है


Dark Rider ji,
आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है ....................

----------


## Neelima

अविस्मरणीय-राजकपुर

----------


## Neelima

The Unforgettable Raj Kapoor

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Varun.

.







.

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

.



















.

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## akela dost

Dosti ke safar me ye dost akela hai :( :(

----------


## akela dost

?.............

----------


## nidhisaxena1262

अति सुन्दर नीलिमा जी धन्यवाद

----------

